

Google for Weddings - techaddict009
http://www.google.com/weddings

======
ecaron
Launched back in 2011: [http://mashable.com/2011/02/10/google-
wedding/](http://mashable.com/2011/02/10/google-wedding/)

~~~
techaddict009
Oh sorry I thought it was launched recently. Thanks for info.

